# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Oasis of the Seas

## raflucgr

Here are some new renderings of the Oasis of the seas (220 000 Grt):
http://www.oasisoftheseas.com/thumbGallery.php

impressive is the right word I think.

Lucas

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Δελτίο Τύπου**Η RoyalCaribbean ανακοινώνει το πρόγραμμα του OasisoftheSeas*

_Η διάθεση των εισιτηρίων θα ξεκινήσει στις 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 ενώ το παρθενικό του ταξίδι έχει προγραμματιστεί για τις 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2009_ 

_Αθήνα, 16 Ιουλίου 2008 – Με τις εκπληκτικές επιλογές διασκέδασης και ψυχαγωγίας που προσφέρουν τα νέας γενιάς κρουαζιερόπλοια της RoyalCaribbeanInternational, οι ταξιδιώτες θα δυσκολευτούν αρκετά να ζήσουν ξανά μια τόσο μοναδική ταξιδιωτική εμπειρία όσο αυτή του OasisoftheSeas. Η εταιρεία, γνωστή για τις καινοτόμες επιλογές της, ανακοίνωσε πρόσφατα το πρόγραμμα οκταήμερων κρουαζιέρων στην Ανατολική και Δυτική Καραϊβική, που θα πραγματοποιήσει το νεότευκτο πλοίο κατά τον πρώτο χρόνο λειτουργίας του, με το παρθενικό ταξίδι να έχει προγραμματιστεί για τις 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2009. Οι κρατήσεις για το OasisoftheSeas θα ξεκινήσουν στις 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008, ενώ το λιμάνι αναχώρησης και βάση του θα είναι το PortEverglades στο FortLauderdale της Φλόριντα._ 

_Το πρόγραμμα του Oasis of the Seas θα περιλαμβάνει 19 διαδοχικές οκταήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Ανατολική Καραϊβική και θα επισκεφτεί τα θέρετρα Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas, Philipsburg, St. Maarten και το Νασάου στις Μπαχάμες. Από την 1η Μαΐου 2010, το κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα αλλάξει το πρόγραμμά του από την Ανατολική στην Δυτική Καραϊβική και θα επισκέπτεται το Labadee, τον ιδιωτικό προορισμό της Royal Caribbean στην Αϊτή, το νέο λιμάνι του Falmouth στη Τζαμάικα και το Cozumel στο Μεξικό._

_Το OasisoftheSeas θα είναι το μεγαλύτερο και πιο πρωτοποριακό κρουαζιερόπλοιο στον κόσμο, που θα προσφέρει στους ταξιδιώτες την μοναδική εμπειρία της γειτονιάς εν πλώ και θα τους δώσει την ευκαιρία να επιλέξουν μεταξύ 7 θεματικών περιοχών, βάσει του προσωπικού τους στυλ, των προτιμήσεων και της διάθεσής τους. Το Boardwalk θα είναι μια εκπληκτική περιοχή, ιδανική για οικογένειες. Εμπνευσμένο από τις νοσταλγικές προβλήτες του παρελθόντος, το Boardwalkθα προσφέρει απεριόριστες δυνατότητες διασκέδασης σε όλη την οικογένεια με επιλογές που εκτείνονται από μοναδικά εστιατόρια μέχρι καταστήματα και διασκεδαστικά παιχνίδια. Ένα αυθεντικό καρουσέλ, το πρώτο που συναντάται σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο, θα αποτελέσει το κέντρο του ενδιαφέροντος σε αυτή την πραγματικά «γειτονιά»._ 

Oasis of the Seas.jpg

Oasis of the Seas - Aquatheater.jpg

Oasis of the Seas - Central Park.jpg

Oasis of the Seas - Zipline on the top of the photo.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_συνέχεια...._



_Το AquaTheater, το πρώτο αμφιθέατρο εν πλώ, θα περιλαμβάνει την μεγαλύτερη πισίνα που έχει υπάρξει ποτέ σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο και θα προσφέρει ευρεία σειρά δραστηριοτήτων και παραστάσεων για τους επιβάτες. Το AquaTheater έχει κατασκευαστεί για να προσφέρει μοναδικές εμπειρίες, αφού επιτρέπει στους επιβάτες να κολυμπούν στην μαγευτική πισίνα, να χαλαρώνουν στις σαιζ-λονγκ που βρίσκονται στις πλατφόρμες γύρω από αυτή και να συμμετέχουν σε μαθήματα SCUBA τα απογεύματα. Το βράδυ, το αμφιθέατρο μεταμορφώνεται και εκπλήσσει τους επιβάτες, καθώς ζωντανεύει μέσα από συναρπαστικές παραστάσεις ακροβατικών, συγχρονισμένης κολύμβησης, μπαλέτου στο νερό και επαγγελματικής κατάδυσης από βατήρα, καθώς επίσης και περίτεχνων σόου με σιντριβάνια τα οποία θα συγχρονίζουν την κίνησή του νερού με το φωτισμό και τον ήχο. ¶λλη μια έκπληξη είναι οι 2 τοίχοι αναρρίχησης, ύψους 13 μέτρων ο κάθε ένας, σε κάθε πλευρά του AquaTheaterκαι το πρώτο zip-line εν πλώ, ένα σκοινί το οποίο θα αιωρείται εννέα ορόφους πάνω από το Boardwalk και χάρη στο οποίο οι τολμηροί επιβάτες θα μπορούν να διασχίζουν το πλοίο από άκρη σε άκρη σε λίγα μόλις δευτερόλεπτα._

_Οι βελτιώσεις που έχουν γίνει στην RoyalPromenade, την καρδιά του πλοίου, περιλαμβάνουν έναν ημιώροφο που θα βλέπει στον κύριο χώρο του περίπατου και το CrystalCanopy, έναν γυάλινο θόλο, ο οποίος επιτρέπει στο φυσικό φως να διαχέεται από τον ουρανό μέσα στο πλοίο. Θα υπάρχουν επίσης πολλές επιλογές για τα ψώνια, την εστίαση και την διασκέδασή, που θα περιλαμβάνουν και το μπαρ RisingTide, το πρώτο κινούμενο μπαρ εν πλώ, που θα καταλαμβάνει τρία καταστρώματα και θα επιτρέψει στους επιβάτες να απολαύσουν το κοκτέιλ τους ανεβαίνοντας σιγά σιγά στο CentralPark._ 

_ToCentralPark είναι ένα επαναστατικό έργο το οποίο βρίσκεται τοποθετημένο στο ανοιχτό κέντρο του πλοίου, το οποίο εκτείνεται στον ουρανό, ενώ περιλαμβάνει πλούσια, τροπική βλάστηση που καταλαμβάνει χώρο με διαστάσεις ίσες με αυτές ενός γηπέδου ποδοσφαίρου. Με τα ήρεμα μονοπάτια, τους κήπους με τα εποχιακά λουλούδια και τα τεράστια δέντρα, το CentralPark θα εξελίσσεται από ένα ήσυχο και γαλήνιο μέρος την ημέρα σε σημείο συνάντησης για τους επιβάτες που θέλουν να απολαύσουν το δείπνο τους και να διασκεδάσουν το βράδυ, καθώς επίσης και να παρακολουθήσουν κονσέρτα και παραστάσεις δρόμου.            _ 

_Με την ενσωμάτωση της ιδέας της γειτονιάς, το OasisoftheSeas θα εισάγει μια νέα σειρά καμπινών 37 κατηγοριών, εκ των οποίων πολλές θα διαθέτουν μοναδική θέα στο πλοίο. Οι καμπίνες ParkView και BoardwalkViewθα έχουν θέα στις υπαίθριες γειτονιές. Ένα ακόμη πρωτοποριακό χαρακτηριστικό είναι η εισαγωγή 28 υπερσύγχρονων λοφτ με δύο ορόφους, τα οποία θα επαναπροσδιορίσουν την φιλοξενία στα κρουαζιερόπλοια και θα είναι επενδυμένα με ζωντανά, εμπνευσμένα από την θάλασσα, χρώματα και εκλεπτυσμένους και ευρύχωρους χώρους. Τα λοφτ θα βρίσκονται στους υψηλότερους ορόφους του πλοίου, προσφέροντας έτσι θέα που κόβει την ανάσα στην θάλασσα, καθώς επίσης και παράθυρα που εκτείνονται από το πάτωμα εως την οροφή, για να απολαμβάνει κανείς την συναρπαστική θέα από οποιοδήποτε σημείο της καμπίνας. ¶λλα χαρακτηριστικά αυτών των 28 λοφτ είναι η κομψή διακόσμηση με μοντέρνα έργα αφηρημένης τέχνης, οι ευρύχωροι χώροι με σύγχρονες και λιτές λεπτομέρειες, καθώς επίσης και το μπαλκόνι με τις σαιζ λόνγκ και την μοναδική θέα που θα βοηθήσουν τους επιβάτες να χαλαρώσουν._ 

_Το κάθε λοφτ, με διαστάσεις τουλάχιστον 51 τετραγωνικών μέτρων (καθώς εάν γίνει συνδυασμός 2 ή περισσοτέρων ο διαθέσιμος χώρος αυξάνεται αισθητά) θα είναι διακοσμημένο με μοντέρνα στοιχεία με επιρροές από την Καραϊβική, ενώ ο εντυπωσιακός τους σχεδιασμός θα περιλαμβάνει επίσης υπνοδωμάτια με θέα που ξεκινά από το σαλόνι και χάνεται στην θάλασσα. Τα κρεβάτια θα είναι ντυμένα στα λευκά με πολυτελή υφάσματα σε συνδυασμό με λεπτομέρειες στο χρώμα του τροπικού γαλάζιου και του πράσινου, που δένουν απόλυτα με το περιβάλλον του δωματίου. Τέλος, οι τηλεοράσεις LCD, οι γκαρνταρόμπες, το μπάνιο για τους φιλοξενούμενους και το μεγάλο μπάνιο με ντουζιέρες, καθρέφτες και λεπτομέρειες μωσαϊκού από ασβεστόλιθο, είναι μόνο μερικά από τα εντυπωσιακά στοιχεία που θα μπορεί να συναντήσει κανείς σε αυτά τα μοναδικά λοφτ.      _ 

_Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή του στα τέλη του 2009, το OasisoftheSeas θα είναι το μεγαλύτερο και πιο επαναστατικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο στον κόσμο. Ένα αρχιτεκτονικό θαύμα εν πλω, ένας αυτοτελής προορισμός που θα εκτείνεται σε 16 καταστρώματα, θα έχει χωρητικότητα 220.000 τόνους, δυνατότητα φιλοξενίας 5.400 επιβατών και 2.700 καμπινών. Το OasisoftheSeas θα είναι το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που θα περιλαμβάνει γειτονιές, 7 θεματικές περιοχές, που θα περιλαμβάνουν το CentralPark, το Boardwalk και την RoyalPromenade. Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα πραγματοποιήσει το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από το Port Everglades στο Fort Lauderdale της Φλόριντα._

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι θα βαρεθούμε κάνοντας ένα ταξίδι !
Υπάρχουν περισσότερα εδώ για τους χώρους του πλοίου !



General characteristicsClass and type:Oasis Class cruise ship


Tonnage:220,000 GRT
Displacement:app. 100,000 tons
Length:1,181 ft (360 m)
Beam:154 ft (47 m)
Height:213 ft (65 m) above water lineDraft:30 ft (9 m)
Decks:16 Passenger Decks
Installed power:8 W&auml;rtsil&auml; V12 Engine @ 17,500 hp eachPropulsion:3 &times; 20 MW Asea Brown Boveri Azipod, all azimuthing[_citation needed_]
Speed:20.2 kn (37.4 km/h/23.2 mph)
Capacity:5,400 passengers double occupancy (about 7,300 including third and fourth passengers)
Crew:TBD

----------


## sylver23

εγω θελω να μεινω στην γειτονια της κοκκινιας.υπαρχει??? :Razz:  :Razz: μπουρδες ,μπουρδες κ ξανα μπουρδες

----------


## mastrokostas

> εγω θελω να μεινω στην γειτονια της κοκκινιας.υπαρχει???μπουρδες ,μπουρδες κ ξανα μπουρδες


Φίλε μου το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν είναι μπούρδα, ένα τόσο μεγάλο project .Είτε μας αρέσει η όχι ο χρόνος θα δείξει αν αυτό το επιχείρημα θα είναι επιτυχημένο η όχι.
Ας δούμε και ένα βίντεο για το όλο concept 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAXIorLZzDs

----------


## sylver23

μπουρδα δεν ειναι για αυτους.εγω εχω ξαναπει οτι σε καποια πραγματα ο ανθρωπος πρεπει να ειναι συγκρατημενος.κ εμενα για να μην λεω βλακειες ,ειπα wow.ειναι κατι το εξωπραγματικο ετσι οπως το βλεπω.αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να ειναι ολα αυτα σε ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο.
μαλλον εχει χαθει η εννοια της κρουαζιερας.εγω θα παω μια κρουαζιερα για να ειμαι διπλα στη θαλασσα.ενταξει καποιες παροχες ας εχει για να περναει κ η ωρα.αλλα να παω μια κρουαζιερα με τετοιου ειδους πλοια που δεν θα δω καλα καλα τη θαλασσα κ ολη μερα θα ειμαι απο σπα σε μαγαζια ,κ απο μαγαζια σε παγοδρομια κτλ κτλ δεν το βρισκω λογικο

----------


## mastrokostas

Η αγορά της κρουαζιέρας έχει αλλάξει σήμερα και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που ήταν πριν μερικές δεκαετίες .Τότε η κρουαζιέρα ήταν για τους λίγους και τους έχοντες .Σήμερα κρουαζιέρα μπορεί να παει όποιος θέλει .Αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο όλες οι κρουαζιέρες .Άλλο κρουαζιέρα με το χι βαπόρι που παίρνει 2500 επιβάτες και άλλο πχ με το seaborn spirit η το Wind spirit .Στο ένα θα είσαι ένας από τους 150 και στο άλλο θα είσαι ένας από τους 2500 επιβάτες .
Όμως δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι όλα είναι γεμάτα και γι αυτό φτιάχνουν μεγαλύτερα .Άλλο τι μας αρέσει και άλλο τι πουλάει και έχει κονόμα για της εταιρίες .Και τα δυο μεγέθη έχουν σχεδόν το ίδιο (διευθυντικό )προσωπικό .Ένα καπετάνιο ,έναν Πρώτο μηχανικό ,έναν Ύπαρχο ,αρχιλογιστή ,hotel manager ,cruise director ,probation master , house kipper ktl 
Άλλος επιβάτης ο Αμερικανός και άλλος ο Ευρωπαίος η ο Ασιάτης .Καλός η κακός η καρδιά της κρουαζιέρα είναι στην Αμερική .Αν πας στο Μαϊάμι θα πάθει πλάκα το πως γεμίζουν αυτά τα βαπόρια κάθε μέρα .και μιλάμε για κάθε εποχή .Ο Αμερικανός θα κάνει μια κρουαζιέρα στην ζωή του σίγουρα .Και δεν περιμένει να την κάνει κάποιον Αύγουστο που θα πάρει άδεια .
Σε αυτήν την αγορά απευθύνονται αυτά τα βαπόρια .

----------


## aegina

File MASTROKOSTA exeis dikio i krouaziera exei allaxei poly.Auto to protzekt itan epomeno tou BRILIANT OF THE SEAS.Sto link sou gia ta azipod oi foto deixnoun distixws ta COMPACT AZIPOD kai oxi ta AZIPOD tou OASIS.

----------


## mastrokostas

Όσο θα εξελίσσεται η κατασκευή του , όλο και θα βλέπουμε και καμία φωτογραφεία του.

----------


## Leo

Ε ναι, τώρα που τελειώνει ο Ελυρος να έχουμε θέμα να κουβεντιάζουμε  :Wink:

----------


## aegina

A, nai o LEO exei dikio :Very Happy:

----------


## Queen Victoria

Μπορεί πράγματι ο σκοπός της κρουαζιέρας να μην είναι να πηγαινοέρχεσαι σε ένα πλοίο "δοκιμάζοντας" όλες του τις ανέσεις αλλά ομολογώ πως δεν θα έλεγα όχι σε μια βδομάδα στην Καραιβική με το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο στον κόσμο που έχει και δική του ιστοσελίδα πριν καλά καλά κατασκευαστεί!!!
Το 2010 έρχεται και το αδερφάκι *Allure of the Seas!!!* Για να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρει η Royal Carribean Cruises κι αυτή τη φορά...  :Wink: 
Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!
παραθέτω μερικες φωτό απο το Allure of the Seas το οποίο θα είναι έτοιμο το 2010.

allureoftheseas-photo1.jpg

allureoftheseas-photo2.jpg

allureoftheseas-photo3.jpg

allureoftheseas-photo4.jpg

allureoftheseas-photo5.jpg

πηγή royalcaribbean.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικές ακόμα. 
allureoftheseas-photo6.jpg

allureoftheseas-photo7.jpg

allureoftheseas-photo8.jpg

allureoftheseas-photo10.jpg

allureoftheseas-photo11.jpg

πηγή royalcaribbean.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικά στοιχεία.
Name:	Allure of the Seas
Owner:	Royal Caribbean International
Operator:	Royal Caribbean International
Port of Registry:	TBA
Ordered:	February, 2006
Builder:	Aker Yards, Turku, Finland
Cost:	USD 1.2 billion (EUR 755 million)

Tonnage:	220,000 GRT
Displacement:	app. 100,000 tons
Length:	           1,181 ft (360 m)
Beam:	           154 ft (47 m)
Height:	           213 ft (65 m) above water line
Draft:	           30 ft (9 m)
Decks:	           16 Passenger Decks
Installed power:	8 W&#228;rtsil&#228; V12 Engine @ 17,500 hp each
Propulsion:	3 &#215; 20 MW Asea Brown Boveri Azipod, all azimuthing[citation needed]
Speed:	           20.2 kn (37.4 km/h/23.2 mph)
Capacity:	5,400 passengers
800px-NewClassGenesis.jpg

πηγή wikipedia.com

----------


## kalypso

μόλις η Royal Caribbean θα καθελκύσει το 1.2 δις δολλαρίων Oasis Of The Seas θα μεταφέρει 5400 επιβάτες,θα είναι ψηλό όσο ένα 12όροφο κτίριο,μακρύ όσο 4 γήπεδα ποδοσφαίρου και φαρδύτερο από το κανάλι του Παναμά.Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τα ναυπηγεία Αker στο Τurku της Φιλανδίας και την κατασκευή του....
το ρεπορτάζ είναι του Telis Demos και οι φωτογραφίες του Robert Polidori

1_oasis_of_the_seas_C.jpg

και τα φθηνότερα δωμάτια θα έχουν την ευκαιρία ενός μπαλκονιού μιας και θα έχουν θέα στα εσωτερικά αίθρια
3_oasis_of_the_seas_B.jpg

----------


## kalypso

55,000 τόνοι ατσάλι και έξι megaboat μηχανές θα παράγουν ιπποδύναμη 135,000 και θα καταναλώνουν 13 τόνους diesel fuel ανά ώρα....

2_oasis_of_the_seas_A.jpg

4_oasis_of_the_seas_E.jpg

by Telis Demos
photos by Robert Polidori
για το CNN

----------


## kalypso

ViewtoCentralPark 23-5-2008.jpg

To αίθριο Central Park 23-5-2008

Royal Caribbean newsletter

----------


## kalypso

πλωριαίο τμήμα του πλοίου στις7-7-2008
_Oasis_Of_The_Seas 7-7-2008.jpg

άποψη του Central Park και η κατασκευή των εσωτερικών μπαλκονιών 7-7-2008
_View_to_Central_park  7-7-2008.jpg

Royal Caribbean newsletter

----------


## kalypso

πλωριαίο τμήμα στις 18-7-2008
-Oasis-Of-The-Seas 18-7-2008.jpg

πρυμναίο τμήμα του πλοίου όπου θα βρίσκεται το Aqua Theater και ο βράχος αναρρίχησης 18-7-2008
-Oasis-Of-The-Seas 18-7-2008 (2).jpg


Royal Caribbean newsletter

----------


## kalypso

στις 26/8/2008 πραγματοποιήθηκε η διαδικτυακή εικονική παρουσίαση του πλοίου Oasis of the Seas.Την παρακολούθησαν χιλιάδες μέλη από όλο τον κόσμο και είχαμε την ευκαιρία να θαυμάσουμε ένα καταπληκτικό και μεγαλοπρεπές αποτέλεσμα.Η παρουσίαση έγινε σε συνεργασία με το ΑΑΑ travel και την Royal Carribean,και τα μέλη μπορούσαν να υποβάλλουν ζωντανα τις ερωτήσεις τους,ή τα σχολιά τους και την ίδια στιγμή να λάβουν την απάντησή τους...Η όλη παρουσιάση κράτησε συνολικά περίπου 3 ώρες (ξημέρωσα).Τα μέλη ειδοποιήθηκαμε μέσω e-mail για την έναρξη της παρουσίασης και στο τέλος η ΑΑΑ travel ανακοίνωσε ότι μπορούσαν να κάνουν κρατήσεις σε πολύ συμφέρουσες τιμές....Το πρώτο ταξίδι αναμένεται να γίνει στο st.Thomas και st.Maarten στα Barbados.Ο φίλος aplmac έχει στήσει από τώρα τις μηχανές στα τρίποδα....

----------


## mastrokostas

Για ριχτε μια ματια εδω !

----------


## mastrokostas

Προχωρούν οι εργασίες και αρκετά γρήγορα μάλιστα  !
17821-06-Oasis-Of-The-Seas.jpg
17821-08-Oasis-Of-The-Seas.jpg
17821-10-Oasis-Of-The-Seas.jpg

πηγη http://www.oasisoftheseas.com/

----------


## sylver23

αρχικα σε ευχαριστουμε.παντως μπορω να πω οτι θα ειναι κατι το διαφορετικο

----------


## mastrovasilis

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

Αποψη απο το Deck Plans .

Oasis_DeckPlans.pdf

πηγή.www.oasisoftheseas.com

----------


## seawolf

Xaireto kai signomi pou den mporo na grapso Ellinika 
Parakato tha vrite photografies apo to kainourgio Plio tis RCCl to Oasis of the seas episis to site opu mporite na dites poles fotografies tou.
Imoun sta sea trial tou Freedom kai tou Libery of the seas kai pisteuo na ime kai sta sea trials tou Oasis.

Launching late 2009 
220,000 GRT 
7 neighborhoods 
5,400 guests 
2,700 staterooms 
16 decks high 


OASIS OF THE SEAS IMAGES

----------


## seawolf

I pio prosfates photografies apo to Oasis Of the seas


http://www.oasisoftheseas.com/thumbGallery.php

Tonnage:220,000 GRT
Beam:154 ft (47 m)
Height:213 ft (65 m) above water lineDraft:30 ft (9 m)
Decks:16 Passenger Decks
Capacity:5,400 passengers double occupancy

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Ο OASIS OF THE SEAS ΤΗΣ ROYAL CARIBBEAN INTERNATIONAL_ _ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΨΥΧΑΓΩΓΙΑΣ_*Θεματικές περιοχές με πισίνες, σπορ και spa περιλαμβάνονται στις νέες προσθήκες*
_Αθήνα, 22 Οκτωβρίου 2008 – Η Royal Caribbean International παρουσίασε δύο ακόμη θεματικές περιοχές στο πολυαναμενόμενο Oasis of the Seas, το μεγαλύτερο και πιο επαναστατικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο στον κόσμο, το οποίο θα πραγματοποιήσει το παρθενικό του ταξίδι το Νοέμβριο του 2009. Τα Pool and Sports Zone και Vitality at Sea Spa and Fitness Center ήρθαν να προστεθούν στην καινοτομία και τις επιλογές ψυχαγωγίας για τις οποίες η Royal Caribbean International έχει αποκτήσει παγκόσμια φήμη στη βιομηχανία κρουαζιέρων.    _ 

_Ο κ. Adam Goldstein, Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της Royal Caribbean International, δήλωσε σχετικά: “Η προσθήκη δύο ακόμα θεματικών περιοχών στο Oasis of the Seas συνεχίζει να αποδεικνύει την παράδοση των επαναστατικών σχεδίων που χαρακτηρίζουν τα πλοία μας. Έχουμε δημιουργήσει τα Pool and Sports Zone και Vitality at Sea Spa and Fitness Center για  να προσφέρουμε στους επιβάτες μας ακόμη περισσότερες επιλογές σε μια μοναδική και αξέχαστη κρουαζιέρα με την εταιρεία μας.”_

_Οι θεματικές περιοχές Pool and Sports και Vitality at Sea Spa and Fitness Center, σε συνδυασμό με τις Central Park, Boardwalk και Royal Promenade, θα παρέχουν στους επιβάτες πρωτόγνωρες  επιλογές διασκέδασης και ψυχαγωγίας ικανές να ικανοποιήσουν ακόμα και πιο απαιτητικά γούστα. Το Pool and Sports Zone  είναι ουσιαστικά μια μεγάλη παιδική χαρά για επιβάτες όλων των ηλικιών, με ιδιωτικές καμπάνες, τέσσερεις τύπους πισίνας και δύο προσομοιωτές surf. Επίσης, οι επιβάτες θα μπορούν να ηρεμήσουν σώμα και πνεύμα στο Vitality at Sea Spa and Fitness Center, όπου θα βρουν μοναδικές θεραπείες spa και ομαδικά μαθήματα Kinesis, μιας δυναμικής πρακτικής εκγύμνασης που γυμνάζει αρκετούς μύες ταυτόχρονα.  _ 

_Το Pool and Sports Zone θα περιλαμβάνει νέες, συναρπαστικές επιλογές όπως το Solarium, χώρο προορισμένο μόνο για ενήλικες και ένα κατάστρωμα για σπορ, που θα καταπλήξει ακόμα και τους πιο έμπειρους επιβάτες. Από την άλλη, η πρώτη “παραλία” σε πλοίο θα δώσει στους επιβάτες την ευκαιρία να χαλαρώσουν στις πολύχρωμες ξαπλώστρες και να απολαύσουν το νερό που θα βρέχει απαλά τα πόδια τους, ενώ για τους επιβάτες που προτιμούν το ζεστό νερό έχουν τοποθετηθεί στις 2 πλευρές της “παραλίας” δύο τζακούζι. Ακριβώς απέναντι από την “παραλία” και έξι καταστρώματα κάτω από το Central Park, θα τοποθετηθούν η κύρια πισίνα και δύο τζακούζι που θα κάνουν τις χαλαρωτικές ώρες κάτω από τον ήλιο ακόμα πιο απολαυστικές. Όσο για τους μικρούς επιβάτες, θα υπάρχουν ξεχωριστές πισίνες, όπως επίσης και χώροι για παιχνίδια στο νερό, ενώ στο πασίγνωστο H2OZone θα συναντήσουν ένα γιγάντιο χταπόδι/νεροτσουλήθρα. Τέλος, για όσους αγαπούν τον αθλητισμό, το Sports Pool θα αναδειχθεί το ιδανικό περιβάλλον, αφού  οι επιβάτες  θα μπορούν να παίξουν μπάσκετ, μπάντμιντον και πόλο καθώς επίσης και να προπονηθούν στην κολύμβηση._ 

_Ειδικά για τους ενήλικες επιβάτες που επιζητούν την ηρεμία έχει κατασκευαστεί το Solarium, το οποίο περιλαμβάνει μια πισίνα, δύο τζακούζι και τέσσερα τζακούζι που αιωρούνται 41 μέτρα πάνω από την θάλασσα. Στο Bistro του Solarium οι επιβάτες μπορούν να δοκιμάζουν τα μοναδικά εδέσματα από το μενού του Vitality Spa κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας, ενώ το βράδυ θα έχουν την δυνατότητα να απολαμβάνουν εκπληκτικά πιάτα σε ένα ρομαντικό και ιδιαίτερο περιβάλλον κάτω από το φως των αστεριών.      _ 

_Το Sports Deck στο Pool and Sports Zone θα περιέχει μια σειρά από καινοτομίες, όπως το πρώτο zip-line εν πλώ, ένα σκοινί το οποίο θα αιωρείται και χάρη στο οποίο οι τολμηροί επιβάτες θα μπορούν να διασχίζουν το πλοίο από άκρη σε άκρη σε λίγα μόλις δευτερόλεπτα, δύο προσομοιωτές σερφ FlowRider, το Oasis Dune, ένα μίνι γήπεδο του γκολφ και το Sports Court, στο οποίο οι επιβάτες μπορούν να διοργανώνουν φιλικά παιχνίδια μπάσκετ και βόλεϊ με τους υπόλοιπους επιβάτες να τους θαυμάζουν πίνοντας το ποτό τους στο Wipe Out Bar ή απολαμβάνοντας απλά άλλα χορταστικά γεύματα στο Wipe Out Caf&eacute;._ 

_Στο Vitality at Sea Spa and Fitness Center οι επιβάτες θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να απολαύσουν αρκετές επιλογές για την πλήρη περιποίηση του σώματος. Μερικές από τις νέες προσθήκες είναι το Thermal Suite, με χώρους με θερμαινόμενα πλακάκια, σάουνες και χώρους ατμοθεραπείας, σουίτες μασάζ για ζευγάρια και εφτά ξεχωριστούς χώρους περιποίησης. Τα παιδιά και οι έφηβοι έχουν και αυτοί τον δικό τους χώρο στο Spa, όπου  μπορούν να απολαύσουν ειδικές υπηρεσίες περιποίησης. Από την άλλη, το Fitness Center θα προσφέρει στους επιβάτες μια μεγάλη ποικιλία του πιο σύγχρονου εξοπλισμού εκγύμνασης, με επιλογές ατομικής ή ομαδικής άσκησης και μαθήματα kickboxing, Pilates και γιόγκα. Και τέλος, για όσους επιθυμούν να διατηρούν τη γραμμή τους εκ των έσω, το VitalityCaf&eacute; θα προσφέρει υγιεινά σνακ, ελαφριά γεύματα και αναζωογονητικούς χυμούς και smoothies.  _ 

_Όταν λανσαριστεί στα τέλη του 2009, το Oasis of the Seas θα είναι το μεγαλύτερο και πιο επαναστατικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο στον κόσμο. Ένα αρχιτεκτονικό θαύμα εν πλω, το κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα εκτείνεται σε 16 καταστρώματα, θα ζυγίζει 220.000 τόνους, ενώ θα έχει δυνατότητα φιλοξενίας 5.400 επιβατών και χωρητικότητας 2.700 καμπινών. Θα είναι το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που θα περιλαμβάνει τις εφτά διαφορετικές θεματικές περιοχές Central Park, Boardwalk,  Royal Promenade, Pool and Sports Zone και Vitality at Sea Spa και Fitness Center. Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα πραγματοποιήσει το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από το Port Everglades στο Fort Lauderdale της Φλόριντα._
01.Oasis of The Seas, Rendering (Large).jpg

47.Aquatheater, Oasis of the seas (Large).jpg

71.Pool Deck, Pool and Sports Zone, Oasis of the Seas. (Large).jpg

72.Sports Deck, Pool and Sports Zone, Oasis of the Seas (Large).jpg

77.Adults Only Solarium, Pool and Sports Zone, Oasis of the Seas (Large).jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και ακόμη μία φώτο ...
Oasis of the Seas - Zipline on the top of the photo (Large).jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Oasis of the Seas.jpg *ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
*Η Royal Caribbean international παρουσιαζειτο*
*oasis of the seas*

*Τo πρωτοποριακό κρουαζιερόπλοιο βρίσκεται ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στην μεταμόρφωση της ταξιδιωτικής εμπειρίας της κρουαζιέρας*


_Αθήνα, 22 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 – Το Oasis of the Seas, το μεγαλύτερο και ένα από τα πιο πρωτοποριακά κρουαζιερόπλοια στον κόσμο αποδεξαμενίστηκε πρόσφατα στα ναυπηγεία STX Europe στο Turku της Φινλανδίας και μπήκε έτσι στην τελική ευθεία ολοκλήρωσής του πριν την παράδοσή του το φθινόπωρο του 2009._

_Σε λαμπρή τελετή που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο, ο κ. Richard Fain, Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος και ο κ. Harri Kulovaara, Εκτελεστικός Αντιπρόεδρος της Royal Caribbean Cruises, μαζί με τον κ. Martin Landtman, Πρόεδρο της STX Finland Cruise Oy και τον κ. Toivo Ilvonen, Υπεύθυνο Έργου της κατασκευής των κρουαζιερόπλοιων κατηγορίας Oasis, γύρισαν την βαλβίδα απελευθερώνοντας περίπου 330 εκατομμύρια λίτρα νερού στη δεξαμενή ναυπήγησης_

_“Είναι μια ιστορική μέρα για την εταιρεία μας. Μετά από τρία και πλέον χρόνια εντατικού σχεδιασμού και εργασιών και με το 65% του κρουαζιερόπλοιου να είναι ήδη έτοιμο, είναι συναρπαστικό να βλέπεις το Oasis of the Seas να μπαίνει στην τελική φάση,” δήλωσε ο κ. Richard D. Fain, Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της Royal Caribbean Cruises. “ Το Oasis of the Seas αντανακλά πραγματικά το καινοτόμο πνεύμα για το οποίο είναι ευρέως γνωστή η εταιρεία μας και είναι ειλικρινά υπέροχο να βλέπεις αυτή την προσπάθεια να αποδίδει καρπούς.”_ 

_Η εταιρεία επέλεξε αυτή την σημαντική στιγμή να ανακοινώσει επίσης ότι το Oasis of the Seas θα ξεκινήσει τα ταξίδια του υπό την καθοδήγηση των καπετάνιων William S. Wright και Tor Olsen. Ο κ. Wright, με προϋπηρεσία 15 ετών στην Royal Cariabbean International διετέλεσε επίσης καπετάνιος και στο Freedom of the Seas, το οποίο είναι αυτή την στιγμή το μεγαλύτερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο στο κόσμο, μαζί με τα αδελφά κρουαζιερόπλοια Liberty of the Seas και Independence of the Seas, το οποίο όμως είναι κατά 40% μικρότερο από το Oasis of the Seas. Επίσης, ο κ. Wright είναι ένας από τους λίγους Αμερικανούς καπετάνιους στην διεθνή βιομηχανία κρουαζιέρων, ενώ κατέχει την θέση του Ανώτερου Αντιπροέδρου του Τμήματος Marine Operations της εταιρείας. _ 

_Γεννημένος στη Νορβηγία, ο κ. Tor Olsen εργάζεται στη θάλασσα από την ηλικία των 16 ετών. Προστέθηκε στο δυναμικό της Royal Caribbean International το 1987, όπου εργάστηκε στο Song of America και έχει διατελέσει Καπετάνιος σε 5 κρουαζιερόπλοια της Royal Caribbean, κατηγορίας από Voyager έως και Vision. _ 

_Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή του στα τέλη του 2009, το Oasis of the Seas θα περιλαμβάνει θεματικές περιοχές που θα προσφέρουν στους ταξιδιώτες την μοναδική εμπειρία της γειτονιάς εν πλώ και θα τους δώσουν την ευκαιρία να επιλέξουν βάσει του προσωπικού τους στυλ, των προτιμήσεων και της διάθεσής τους. Αυτό το μοναδικό concept, το οποίο δημιουργεί μια μεγάλη ποικιλία επιλογών διαμονής για ταξιδιώτες οι οποίοι δεν έχουν ξανασυμμετάσχει σε κρουαζιέρα, είναι το αποτέλεσμα ενός μεγάλου βήματος προόδου στον επαναστατικό σχεδιασμό κρουαζιερόπλοιων._ 

_Πρόκειται για ένα αρχιτεκτονικό θαύμα εν πλω, ένας αυτοτελής προορισμός που θα εκτείνεται σε 16 καταστρώματα, θα έχει χωρητικότητα 220.000 τόνους, δυνατότητα φιλοξενίας 5.400 επιβατών και 2.700 καμπινών. Το Oasis of the Seas θα είναι το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που θα περιλαμβάνει 7 θεματικές περιοχές και συγκεκριμένα τις Central Park, το Boardwalk, την Royal Promenade, το Pool and Sports Zone, το Vitality at Sea Spa and Fitness Center, το Entertainment Place και το Youth Zone. Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα πραγματοποιήσει το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από το Port Everglades στο Fort Lauderdale της Φλόριντα._

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πάμε να δούμε κάποια βίντεο να το γνωρίσουμε καλύτερα τα σχόλια δικά σας  :Wink: 

Med Resolution - REVEAL Video (WMV, 480x270) - 15 MB 



Med Resolution - Royal Caribbean Encores World-Class Entertainment Video (WMV, 480x270) - 69 MB 

Med Resolution - Royal Caribbean Reveals Two New Neighborhoods Video (WMV, 480x270) - 24 MB

----------


## mastrokostas

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την πλώρη και τα bow thruster που σε άλλα βαπόρια θα μπορούσε να ήταν η κύρια πρόωση ,αλλά και την πρύμη με τα τρία Azipod .

IMG_5438.jpg

IMG_5444.jpg

028-17899-17.jpg

Όπως γράφτηκε εδώ ,θα παραδοθεί στα τέλη του 2009 .

πηγη φωτο:http://www.oasisoftheseas.com/

----------


## mastrokostas

Μερικές πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες από τα Bow thruster ,και από των 20 MW azipods της ABB .

1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

4.jpg

Πηγη φωτογραφειων:
Navigator Travel & Tourist Service Ltd 
32 Academias Str
Athens Greece .

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην φωτογραφεία βλέπουμε μια απο τις πρώτες σουίτες σε στιλ μεζονέτας, με το καθιστικό κάτω και την κρεβατοκάμαρα επάνω .Μπορείτε να δείτε την μοναδικότητα του, να κοιμάσαι ,και απο το κρεβάτι σου να βλέπεις το πέλαγος .Η φωτογραφεία είναι τραβηγμένη απο το μπαλκόνι τις ίδιας καμπίνας . 
OA Turku 20-21 Nov. 2008 014.jpg

Πηγη φωτογραφειων:
Navigator Travel & Tourist Service Ltd 
32 Academias Str
Athens Greece .

----------


## raflucgr

Helle mates

Here is a link to some splendid pics of Oasias of the seas sailing in the Turku Archipelago on her way to open seas for her first series of sea trials.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcigenesis/

Enjoy

----------


## raflucgr

The latest beast of the cruise industry sailed today through Turku archipelago on her second sea trials.

Here are two pics from shipspotting:
http://media.shipspotting.com/upload...F+THE+SEAS.jpg
http://media.shipspotting.com/upload...F+THE+SEAS.jpg

----------


## aegina

Auto exei 3 kinita AZIPOD anti8eta me ta proigoumena me 2 kinita & 1 akinito,gia na dosw mia eikona tou mege8ous tou ilektrokinitira 8a pw oti to mikos tous einai peripou 14 metra :Very Happy:

----------


## stratoscy

Το πλοίο παραδόθηκε στα χέρια της εταιρείας του και θα κάνει το παρθενικό του ταξίδι τον Δεκέβρη.


Για περαιτέρω:http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The World's biggest cruise ship, *Oasis of the Seas* left Finland this morning for Florida! The world's largest cruise ship is finally finished and Friday it began gliding toward its home port in Florida.*The Oasis of the Seas* will meet its first obstacle Saturday when exits the Baltic Sea and must squeeze under the Great Belt Bridge, which is just 1 foot taller than the ship - even after its telescopic smokestacks are lowered.To be on the safe side, the ship - which rises about 20 stories high - will speed up so that it sinks deeper into the water when it passes below the span.  Once home, the $1.5 billion floating extravaganza will have more, if less visible, obstacles to duck: a sagging U.S. economy, questions about the consumer appetite for luxury cruises and criticism that such sailing behemoths are damaging to the environment and diminish the experience of traveling.

Oasis1.jpg

Oasis5.jpg

Oasis2.jpg

Oasis4.jpg

Oasis3.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Έβαλε πλώρη για το Miami  ο γίγαντας ! 
oasis_of_the_seas_leaving_turku_2_72ppi[1].jpg

Πηγη:www.stxeurope.com

----------


## raflucgr

how strange she looks. She seeems to be somehow unfinished...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> how strange she looks. She seeems to be somehow unfinished...


I do not think so.She looks like a wonderful ship. I would like to find out her speed and tonnage though!  150,000 tons?

----------


## mastrokostas

*Length: 361 m*
*Breadth: 47 m, max 66 m*
*Passenger cabins: 2704*
*Gross tonnage: 225,000*
*Speed :22,6knots*

----------


## Apostolos

Draft? Is it possible to see her at Piraeus?

----------


## raflucgr

I think she is too big, the ship can't even berth in Miami, that's why she was homeported in Fort lauderdale instead.

Futhermore she is due for one week cruise in the caribbean all year round.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Καθελκύστηκε στη Φινλανδία το μεγαλύτερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο του κόσμου*
**
Το Oasis of the Seas ξεκινά το ταξίδι του το Σάββατο
*Ελσίνκι*
Είναι πέντε φορές μεγαλύτερο από τον Τιτανικό, έχει επτά «γειτονιές», παγοδρόμιο, γήπεδο του γκολφ, ακόμα και αμφιθέατρο αρχαιοελληνικού τύπου. H «Όαση των Θαλασσών», το μεγαλύτερο και ακριβότερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο του κόσμου, είναι πλέον έτοιμο και απέπλευσε από τη Φινλανδία για την έδρα του στη Φλόριντα. 
Το Oasis of the Seas, κόστους 1,5 δισ. δολαρίων, είναι 40% μεγαλύτερο από τον προηγούμενο κάτοχο του ρεκόρ. Διαθέτει 2.700 καμπίνες και μπορεί να φιλοξενεί 6.300 επιβάτες με 2.100 μέλη πληρώματος.
Το καμάρι της εταιρείας ταξιδίων Royal Caribbean International συνάντησε το πρώτο του εμπόδιο το Σάββατο, όταν βγήκε από τη Βαλτική περνώντας κάτω από τη δανική κρεμαστή γέφυρα Storebaeltsbroen, η οποία είναι μόλις ένα πόδι ψηλότερη από το πλοίο, ακόμα κι όταν χαμηλώσει τις τηλεσκοπικές τσιμινιέρες του.
Όταν ξεκινήσει τις κρουαζιέρες, το Oasis of the Seas θα έχει σημαντικότερα εμπόδια να παρακάμψει: την κακή κατάσταση της αμερικανικής οικονομίας, τη μειωμένη όρεξη των τουριστών για κρουαζιέρες πολυτελείας, καθώς και τις επικρίσεις ότι πλοία τέτοιου μεγέθους βλάπτουν το περιβάλλον και υπονομεύουν την ταξιδιωτική εμπειρία.


Πηγή :http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...5&lngDtrID=245

----------


## Roger Rabbit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxlB-CRjgQg

----------


## diagoras

Kατα τυχη η πρωτη του κρουαζιερα ξεκινα ανημερα των γενεθλιων μου:mrgreen:

----------


## τοξοτης

> Kατα τυχη η πρωτη του κρουαζιερα ξεκινα ανημερα των γενεθλιων μου:mrgreen:



Πολύχρονος λοιπόν Διαγόρα και κάθε σου επιθυμία  να πραγματοποιηθεί.

----------


## ndimitr93

Το μεγαλύτερο στον κόσμο  κρουαζιερόπλοιο, το Οasis of the Seas (Όαση των Θαλασσών) έχει πέντε φορές το μέγεθος του Τιτανικού και χθες έπλεε προς τη Φλόριντα, όπου θα παραλάβει τους πρώτους 6.300 επιβάτες του. Το «Οasis of the Seas», η νέα ναυαρχίδα της εταιρείας Royal Caribbean, είναι 40% μεγαλύτερο από οποιοδήποτε άλλο κρουαζιερόπλοιο και κόστισε 1,5 δισ. δολάρια. Έχει επτά γειτονιές, ένα παγοδρόμιο, ένα γήπεδο γκολφ κι ένα υπαίθριο, αρχαιοελληνικού τύπου, θέατρο 750 θέσεων. Έχει 20 ορόφους και το μήκος του φθάνει τα 360 μέτρα. Είναι λιγότερο ένα πλοίο και περισσότερο ένα μηχανοκίνητο θέρετρο. Έχει 2.700 καμπίνες και 2.100 μέλη πληρώματος. Διαθέτει ένα θέατρο για 1.300 θεατές, γήπεδα βόλεϊ και μπάσκετ, πισίνες που περιέχουν συνολικά 2.300 τόνους νερού και επτά «γειτονιές», καθεμιά από τις οποίες είναι κατασκευασμένη με βάση ένα διαφορετικό θέμα. Δώδεκα χιλιάδες φυτά θα φυτευτούν στο πλοίο όταν φθάσει στο Φορτ Λόντερντεϊλ της Φλόριντας. Οι Φιλανδοί που το ναυπήγησαν λένε επίσης ότι είναι το πιο φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον κρουαζιερόπλοιο που υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα: δεν αδειάζει νερά στη θάλασσα, φιλτράρει και ξαναχρησιμοποιεί το νερό και καταναλώνει 25% λιγότερη ενέργεια απ΄ ότι παρόμοια αλλά μικρότερα κρουαζιερόπλοια. 
Κατά τον πλου του, το βράδυ του Σαββάτου, προς το μελλοντικό αγκυροβόλιό του, το «Οasis of the Seas» χρειάστηκε να κατεβάσει τα τηλεσκοπικά φουγάρα του για να καταφέρει να περάσει κάτω από την επιβλητική γέφυρα Great Βelt στη Δανία. Ακόμη και με τα φουγάρα κατεβασμένα, το κενό ανάμεσα στο 20ώροφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο και τη γέφυρα ήταν μόλις 30 εκατοστά του μέτρου. Για να αποφύγει μια εξαιρετικά δυσάρεστη και δαπανηρή σύγκρουση, το πλοίο επιτάχυνε τόσο, ώστε να βυθιστεί λίγο περισσότερο στο νερό την ώρα που περνούσε κάτω από τη γέφυρα.



Πηγή

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πλοίο αναμένετε να φτάσει στο Fort Lauderdale στις 11 Νοέμβριου .

----------


## Hlias

Φοβερό... απίστευτο... δεν υπάρχουν λόγια!!!  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πλοίο φτάνει αύριο στις 08:00( 16:00 Ελλάδος)  στο FortLauderdale!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πλοίο φτάνει αύριο στις 08:00( 16:00 Ελλάδος)  στο FortLauderdale!


Θα το περιμενομεν με ανοικτας αγκαλας (χμ,   πορτοφολια)

----------


## mastrokostas

Πιστεύω ότι είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό !Δεν το κρύβω ότι θα ήθελα πολύ να ήμουν μέλος του πληρώματος σε αυτό το ταξίδι ,αν και ξέρω ότι θα έχει πέσει πάρα πολύ δουλειά ,για να είναι έτοιμο να δεχτεί όλους αυτούς τους επισκέπτες τώρα στο Μαϊάμι !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πιστεύω ότι είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό !Δεν το κρύβω ότι θα ήθελα πολύ να ήμουν μέλος του πληρώματος σε αυτό το ταξίδι ,αν και ξέρω ότι θα έχει πέσει πάρα πολύ δουλειά ,για να είναι έτοιμο να δεχτεί όλους αυτούς τους επισκέπτες τώρα στο Μαϊάμι !


Φιλε μου

Τα δυο μου παιδια, 9 και 6 ετων, ειδαν τις φωτογραφιες στο nautilia.gr και κανουν σαν τρελλα να ειναι απο τους πρωτους επισκεπτες...

Ν

----------


## Trakman

Νικόλα, να κανονίσεις να πας τα παιδιά σου να δουν το πλοίο και να μας βγάλεις και καμιά φωτογραφία να το δούμε κι εμείς!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## raflucgr

here are wonderful shots of her arrival in Fort Lauderdale at 8:00 pm.
http://www.oasisoftheseas.com/downlo...php?id=ARRIVAL

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> here are wonderful shots of her arrival in Fort Lauderdale at 8:00 pm.
> http://www.oasisoftheseas.com/downlo...php?id=ARRIVAL


Wonderful pictures indeed!!! What a ship

N

----------


## mastrokostas

Καικάποια βίντεο ,από την αναχώρηση του από το Turku , αλλά και την υποδοχή που του επεφύλαξαν οι Αμερικανοί όταν έφτασε στο Μαϊάμι !
Ο κόσμος που είναι στα καταστρώματα ,είναι το πλήρωμα του .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK1m6...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oQdAecZ-R0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ65H...eature=related

----------


## stratoscy

Πολύ ωραία βίντεο ευχαριστούμε φίλε Mastrokosta

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καικάποια βίντεο ,από την αναχώρηση του από το Turku , αλλά και την υποδοχή που του επεφύλαξαν οι Αμερικανοί όταν έφτασε στο Μαϊάμι !
> Ο κόσμος που είναι στα καταστρώματα ,είναι το πλήρωμα του .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK1m6...eature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oQdAecZ-R0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ65H...eature=related


Exceptional!  Bravo!

----------


## Romilda

καλησπερα σας,
οπως λοιπον εψαχνα σαν καλο κοριτσακι για βαπορια στο you tube, βρηκα αυτα τα βιντεο!!
πραγματικα παντως αυτο το καραβακι ειναι τερας!!!! :Surprised: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuOOXRAaX_c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuOOX...video_response

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3HYN...video_response

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Yπέροχα τα βίντεο που μας παραθέσατε παιδιά!Ευχαριστούμε!!
Το πλοίο είναι πραγματικά μία τεράστια πλωτή πολιτεία..που σίγουρα όταν το βλέπεις από κοντά μένεις με το στόμα ανοιχτό από το μέγεθος του!!!
*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Yπέροχα τα βίντεο που μας παραθέσατε παιδιά!Ευχαριστούμε!!
> Το πλοίο είναι πραγματικά μία τεράστια πλωτή πολιτεία..που σίγουρα όταν το βλέπεις από κοντά μένεις με το στόμα ανοιχτό από το μέγεθος του!!!
> *


Ετοιμάσου εσύ να το δεις..... :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πότε και που βρε Νίκο???Για να ξέρω να κανονίσω το πρόγραμμα μου....*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Πότε και που βρε Νίκο???Για να ξέρω να κανονίσω το πρόγραμμα μου....*


Εδώ συνάδελφε.... :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωαρια video παιδια απο ενα ονειρεμενο καραβι.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικές φωτογραφίες του ακόμη.

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs...-the-seas.html

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα ωραίο βιντεακι από το βαπόρι εδω!

----------


## ορφεας

Υπάρχει site με τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου;

----------


## SOLSTICE

> Υπάρχει site με τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου;


http://www.cruise-pros.com/cruiselin...bean/oasis.php

----------


## ορφεας

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## raflucgr

Oasis of the seas seen here on 30/01/2010 leaving Fort Lauderdale on her weekly caribbean cruise.

Enjoy.

IMG_6117b 2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν μπορω να πω οτι με ενθουσιαζουν τετοιου τυπου και τετοιου μεγεθους πλοια.Το συγκεκριμενο σιγουρα ειναι αλλο ενα τεραστιο επιτευγμα της ναυπηγηκης και ολων των συναφων επιστημων στο μαξιμουμ.
Προσωπικα θεωρω το οασης πιο σημαντικο πλοιο απο το QM2.Αυτο γιατι το οασης ειναι ενα πλοιο της εποχης μας με τα συν και πλην και σιγουρα ενα βημα εμπρος.Το QM2 μπορει σε καποια σημεια να κερδιζει αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι ενα πλοιο ρεπλικα με στοιχεια του παλιου QM αλλα και του QE 2 και σιγουρα δεν τολμησε.Ειναι κατι σαν το καινουργιο μινι κουπερ ή σκαραβαιο ή φιατ500 πολυ καλα αλλα απαρνιουται το σημερα λες και δεν εχουμε τιποτα να δειξουμε.Αυτο ενοχλει.Η κρατας το παλιο καλο ή το κανεις οπως πρεπει.Τι θα δειξουμε στα παιδια μας οτι φτιαχναμε?Ρεπλικες
Καλα ταξιδια οασης!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Oasis of the seas seen here on 30/01/2010 leaving Fort Lauderdale on her weekly caribbean cruise.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> IMG_6117b 2.jpg


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα βαπόρια πλέον είναι διαφορετικά !Η κρουαζιέρα δεν είναι όπως παλιά !Η τεχνολογία συνδυάζετε πλέον με την πολυτέλεια ! Δείτε μερικά videos εδώ, και θα καταλάβετε .

----------


## mastrokostas

Να πάρουμε εδω μια γεύση και από την γέφυρα του πλοίου !

----------


## Oasis

υπάρχει περιπτώση να δουλεύεις πάνω σε κάτι τόσο όμορφο? :Smile: 
τι χρειάζεται να μπεις σε αυτό?
ποσο πείρα πια χάχα 
πραγματικά θα ήθελα να δουλεύω σε κάτι τέτοιο...
τι ελπίδες θα έδινε κάποιος σε ένα άτομο αν όνειρο του ήταν να δουλέψει σε ένα τόσο όμορφο πλοίο?
φυσικά να του βγει ο κώλος με το συμπάθιο αλλα αν υπάρχει ελπίδα  :Very Happy:

----------


## lostromos

Το πλοίο κατά την αναχώρηση της 13ης Μαρτίου απ' το Fort Lauderdale, έσπασε το ρεκόρ επιβατών πάνω σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο, μεταφέροντας *6.007 επιβάτες.*

Το άρθρο, έχει και λίγο σκεπτικισμό, για το πού πάει η κρουαζιέρα....

----------


## nostalgos

Σίγουρα άμα το δεις από κοντά θα σου κοπεί η ανάσα (μετά τον ... ήλιο).

Μετά τα 5 πρώτα λεπτά, άρχισαν οι κακές σκέψεις: Πόσα καύσιμα, πόσα τρόφιμα, πόσα έπιπλα κλπ. κλπ. μόνο και μόνο για να βολτάρουν μερικές χιλιάδες μεταξωτοί κ..., χώρια την περιφερόμενη μόλυνση από τα κατάλοιπα αυτών των κ... ανά τους ωκεανούς.
Τουλάχιστον, κάποτε θα μπορούσαμε να αναφερθούμε στις θέσεις εργασίας που δημιουργεί αυτού του μεγέθους η ματαιοδοξία, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν κανείς "δικός μας" θα απασχοληθεί ποτέ εκεί. Μόνο λευκοί μέτοχοι γίνονται δεκτοί...

Μακάρι να 'μουν Αμερικανός. Να φωνάξω ένα "life 's too short" και να κατέβω στο λιμάνι, να κουνήσω σημαιάκια στο γίγαντα. Ετοιμάζεται και το "Princess Kaguya" των 450.000 τόνων...

----------


## raflucgr

here is a good video showing the historic moment for RCCL of AOST AND OOST sailing alongside off Fort Lauderdale FL.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnP1d...eature=related

----------


## mastrokostas

Για πρώτη του φορά σήμερα το πρωί το βαπόρι πέρασε τα στενά του Γιβραλτάρ και μπηκε στην Μεσόγειο θάλασσα ,με προορισμό την Malacca !

----------


## Ilias 92

Burger Cruise τώρα και στην Μεσόγειο!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεξαμενισμό στο Rotterdamκάνειτο βαπόρι μετά από αρκετό καιρό που ταξιδεύει ! Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που βρίσκετεστην Ευρώπη !

----------


## pantelis2009

Ατύχημα σε δεξαμενή στις Μπαχάμες για το Oasis of the Seas.

----------

